# Ode to the Prep Crew



## Ochazuke (Sep 23, 2022)

Maybe this is better suited for the unpopular opinions thread, but I gotta say: I value a good prep cook way more than most other positions in a kitchen.

If your prep sucks, your service sucks. End of story. But if you have a good prep cook, even a mediocre line cook can put out decent food. A lot of kitchens treat their prep like the kitchen b$&ch, but I think they’re the unsung heroes.

I’ll take a competent prep cook over a rock star line cook any day of the week (or weekend).


----------



## More_Gyutos (Sep 23, 2022)

Agreed. A good prep cook can make all your cooks better too. They notice how things should be done. A bad one is worse than not having one.


----------

